# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Café Lâm 60 Nguyễn Hữu Huân - Hà Nội

## hangnt

Café Lâm được biết đến như một trong những quán Café cổ nhất của Hà Nội. Nằm giữa lòng khu phố cổ, Café Lâm đã lặng lẽ tồn tại trong nhịp chảy của thời gian, trong sự thay đổi của phố phường Hà Nội.

Theo lời chủ cửa hàng, Café Lâm đã có từ những năm 50. Đã có thời Café Lâm nổi tiếng bởi những bức tranh của các danh họa tên tuổi như: Bùi Xuân Phái, Tô Ngọc Vân, Dương Bích Liên, Võ Tư Nghiêm, Nguyên Hồng, Nguyễn Sáng... Các bức tranh nằm yên lặng trong không gian của quán với đủ sắc màu kích cỡ, gợi cho khách một cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, bình yên và có chút gì đó thật hoài cổ.

Café Lâm còn nổi tiếng bởi mùi vị khen khét mà dễ chịu của café rang, một hương vị Café rất đặc trưng mà chỉ quán mới có. Café ở đây được lựa chọn rất kỹ và có những sự kết hợp thật tài tình để mang lại một cảm giác đậm đà khó tả, một mùi thơm nồng nàn mà chỉ cần uống một lần, ta sẽ rất khó quên.

Ấn tượng mà Café Lâm để lại sau mỗi lần đến có thể thật khác nhau. Nhưng hình ảnh về căn nhà ngói đỏ cũ kỹ, giản đơn, những bức tranh đo độ dài của năm tháng cùng hương vị ấm áp của những ly Café thơm phức sẽ luôn còn vẹn nguyên trong lòng những vị khách.











Địa chỉ: số 60 Nguyễn Hữu Huân - Quận Hoàn Kiếm
>> Bản đồ địa điểm quán Cafe Lâm

Giá cả: 10k - 25k, cafe 15k, nước lọc 1k




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## tamtre

đã từng đến đây, cafe Lâm khác biệt hắn với những cafe khác về mùi vị

----------


## thuty

Quán này khá là nổi tiếng đấy

----------


## Alyaj

ai ở phố cổ chắc đều bik quán cafe lâm này rồi  :cuoi1: 
bộ tứ cafe nổi tiếng phố cổ lâm nhân đinh giảng  :dance:

----------


## thuty

> ai ở phố cổ chắc đều bik quán cafe lâm này rồi 
> bộ tứ cafe nổi tiếng phố cổ lâm nhân đinh giảng


Lần đầu tiên nghe thấy thương hiệu bộ tứ cafe  :cuoi1:

----------


## Alyaj

> Lần đầu tiên nghe thấy thương hiệu bộ tứ cafe


thì ở phố cổ có 4 hiệu nổi tiếng ai cũng bik nên mình đặt là bộ tứ  :cuoi:

----------


## thuyhy_87

> ai ở phố cổ chắc đều bik quán cafe lâm này rồi 
> bộ tứ cafe nổi tiếng phố cổ lâm nhân đinh giảng


"bộ tứ" cà phê nổi tiếng của Hà Nội xưa: Nhân- Nhĩ- Dĩ- Giảng.

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Mình chưa vào đó. Không biết vị của nó có đặc biệt không nhỉ.

----------

